# POST'S on topic's



## rockman (Jun 1, 2006)

Having sat back for awhile , ( not saying to much ) , i'm curious why maybe 5 % of the members have to answer / post 90% of the topic's . I think its great that we can come on hear and learn from people with more experience / knowledge , but , when you get on here and see the same person having made a comment about 13 of the 20 topics , it gets a wee bit over-bearing :wink: . I didn't read the rules where it said no-one would take you seriously unless you have a score of 300 posts . It doesn't mean you have to get them in the first month . :wink: It's probably just me ( i'm getting old ) and now i will crawl back under the rock that i came from . :lol:


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 1, 2006)

It comes down to value, you learn pretty quick who posts rubbish, and who offers advice.


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 1, 2006)

So what do you drink.. Tooheys? Crownies? XXXX? :wink:


----------



## rockman (Jun 1, 2006)

Soulweaver , at 3.27 posts per day , you don't even count , at least most of yours is advice :wink:


----------



## rockman (Jun 1, 2006)

> So what do you drink.. Tooheys? Crownies? XXXX?


I drink Crownies , will send my address soon , hopefully :lol:


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2006)

i dont see what the big deal is,its all good.


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 1, 2006)

Fingers crossed :lol:


----------



## Rennie (Jun 1, 2006)

Yay 1 more post in my count.......oops, did I just type that :lol: 

You mean posts don't equal IQ?

Maybe we're just very bored, I don't know about anyone else but I'm stuck here on a computer till 7 am with not much else to do and this site has just the right mix of information and entertainment for me.


----------



## Craig2 (Jun 1, 2006)

POST'S on topic's
well that would be strange because no other posts seam to stay on topic very long..


----------



## peterescue (Jun 1, 2006)

You got that big spoon in the post then Rockman?


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 1, 2006)

I like the sound of my own voice, but seeing as i'm stuck here in an office by myself people think i'm crazy if they see me talking to myself. So i just type stuff and read it over and over, has the same effect


----------



## rockman (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks pete  , opps sorry , peter  , Damn , opps real sorry this time , peterescue :lol: , yes thanks for that big spoon , just what i needed .


----------



## rucuss.NZ (Jun 1, 2006)

i want to find knowledge. Knowledge is power and look at pic's. IT's all about the pic's for me. better crawl back under my rock.


----------



## cwarren72 (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't really see the problem with it. I mean I don't get on here every day but when I do get on I like to read through and if I can offer a comment then I will do so, for me it isn't about how many I can fire up but if I am in here then more a case of why not?.


----------



## rucuss.NZ (Jun 1, 2006)

what would i known


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't mind people posting frequently, what gets me is people attacking others for what they have posted (their opinion), rather than just offering their own opinion and leaving it at that.


----------



## rucuss.NZ (Jun 1, 2006)

that's 24 now. maybe i can make it to 30 by the end of the nite


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2006)

are you happy rockman.i shouldn't have said that as now i'm going to get told of for making another post........im sorry.......NOT.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 1, 2006)

im a regular poster of crap.. but shouldnt that be what a forum is a comunity with ALL its members getting involved in a discusion, giving ideas, getting ideas and learning something (hopefully)... In the end thats why were all here isnt it??


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2006)

only seems to be that way for some.......


----------



## cwarren72 (Jun 1, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> I don't mind people posting frequently, what gets me is people attacking others for what they have posted (their opinion), rather than just offering their own opinion and leaving it at that.



How many times do ii have to tell you????? You are wrong and so is your opinions. lol hehehe


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 1, 2006)

Just once per night..


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2006)

i wish i was only wrong once a day...lol


----------



## Mr_goretex (Jun 1, 2006)

It dosen't bother me to see the same people posting as long as it is usefull or atleast funny.
But i must agree that some posts on the site are just plain and outright rubbish e.g the thread about the toilet spray the way i see it is people with nothing better to do who want to bump their post counts.
I am first to admit that i will jump in and make a few posts in certain threads wether it be serious or just abit of fun .
I have seen this on other forums where people just make threads about crap to make it look as if they have been around the world 100 times and know everything.
By no means is this post meant to offend as most people will offer opinions and can be used somewhat as a reference but a few people on the board are just getting worse.

Just my opinion


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 1, 2006)

Bring Back 'Late Night Posts"


----------



## pugsly (Jun 1, 2006)

> Bring Back 'Late Night Posts"



Here here!


----------



## feral (Jun 1, 2006)

> It dosen't bother me to see the same people posting as long as it is usefull or atleast funny.





> some posts on the site are just plain and outright rubbish


IM GUILTY.............. damn i did it again sorry! :lol:


----------



## Rennie (Jun 1, 2006)

rucuss.NZ - STOP NOW!!! You have 0.69 posts per day :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I know, I'm immature


----------



## rockman (Jun 1, 2006)

> You got that big spoon in the post then Rockman?


This big spoon you sent me is great , thanks Pete . I will make sure that i put it to good use now . Fantastic for stirring and the right size for what i have in mind ! :lol:


----------



## jordo (Jun 1, 2006)

I post alot of crap because i usually log on when I'm bored or avoiding studying, but i try to help out when i can


----------



## Mr_goretex (Jun 1, 2006)

rockman said:


> Having sat back for awhile , ( not saying to much ) , i'm curious why maybe 5 % of the members have to answer / post 90% of the topic's



Dont forget some people aren't interested in posting in topics all they are interested in is coming on here for a few minutes a day to buy/sell things.
They really couldn't care less about contributing :wink:


----------



## rockman (Jun 1, 2006)

> They really couldn't care less about contributing


I don't think that i have brought anything off here yet . I have contributed little because i am only new to herps and don't have that much experience , i am more interested in learning from other people experience . its just the crap you have to sort out to be able to learn that takes the time :wink: How did you go with your t-rex , mr-goretex ? .


----------



## Mr_goretex (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't remember me making my last post in context to you.
And the t-rex hasn't arrived yet as i stated in a post earlier today....Are you dislexic? you seem to find it hard to follow a simple post


----------



## rockman (Jun 1, 2006)

> I don't remember me making my last post in context to you


maybe if you don't put the quote above what you said , i would believe you :roll: . True , honest , i would . :wink:


----------



## Mr_goretex (Jun 1, 2006)

No you asked a question and i gave an opinion on why that might be.
Im sure if you re read it you will make sence of it


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 1, 2006)

Fight! Fight! Fight! :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Jun 1, 2006)

Man.. there sold out of popcorn..


----------



## rockman (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm old , i have to go to bed and have a little nap now , so i can come back tomorrow and have another go at these young-un's .


> Are you dislexic?


What does that mean ? In my day it meant that you were being rude to me ' from behind . :wink:


----------



## Rennie (Jun 1, 2006)

Popcorn anyone?
I've got $50 on rockman


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 1, 2006)

Me too, literally :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 2, 2006)

sigh, i've started posting a bit =( but it's just cos i'm excited has nothing to do with getting my posts up, i'm just excited about so many reptile people and the great advice to be found here =)


----------



## Mr_goretex (Jun 2, 2006)

rockman said:


> I'm old , i have to go to bed and have a little nap now , so i can come back tomorrow and have another go at these young-un's .
> 
> 
> > Are you dislexic?
> ...



Back in your day there were free roaming neanderthals :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 2, 2006)

I started the custom of handing out popcorn during online herp fights. No one can ever say I haven't contributed anything of considerable value.

I might have even spoken about reptiles once or twice in the dim dark past


----------



## Rennie (Jun 2, 2006)

You have the highest by a long way Afro with 10565 posts, 4.29% of the total posts on the site and8.62 per day :lol: 
But you have been around here a lot longer than some of the rest of us


----------



## Splitmore (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm with you rockman, there's a couple in particular that obviously just post for the hell of it. I think if the post counter was scrapped they wouldn't bother. There's a couple in particular that feel they have to post to every topic. I usually log on about 5.30 in the morning and without fail theres one name that dominates every post on the front page. Not a single post is more than a few words, and really not contributing anything to the topic. I know there is a chit chat forum which is fine but they post in anything and everything. Have a look over their posts you'll see they really dont offer anything in the way of good advice to the genuine questions.
I know I wont wade through 50 posts of rubbish to try and answer a serious question which I may be able to share a bit of knowledge on. I know it's the reason people like bigguy etc don't come here any more and this site could definately use people like him


----------



## rockman (Jun 2, 2006)

Splitmore , i fully agree with everything you have just said , hence why i started the topic . Maybe , just maybe , they might get a very small hint to back off the posts a little bit .


----------



## Rennie (Jun 2, 2006)

I know I'm bad at that too and it might even be me you're talking about, a lot of mornings my name is right down that list  but I know what you're saying, we (not you, newbies like me) should try to stay away from the help threads a bit more unless we really can help. Also I can't stand those people who don't even bother to read a thread, they just ask stupid questions that were already answered a page or two back or have to comment on every second for sale thread and say how nice it looks.


----------



## Splitmore (Jun 2, 2006)

> Also I can't stand those people who don't even bother to read a thread, they just ask stupid questions that were already answered a page or two back or have to comment on every second for sale thread and say how nice it looks.


fore the record Rennie it's not you and it's the above people i am mostly refering to. Can you imagine 1000+ members all decided to post 'nice pic' or 'nice snake', pity the person who actually had a relevent question amongst all that.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree with you too Splitmore, and it's something that bugs me no end. And I'm pretty sure I know who you're talking about too.

What really gives me the irrits is when someone asks a valid question, and the first three responses are things like _"I don't know, can't help you there, but I'm sure someone else knows the answer"._

Sometimes it's obvious people are posting just to say something - anything at all. And while I occassionally will indulge in nonsensical conversations, or joke posts, I like to think that the majority of my posts contribute something to the discussion - even if it's only an alternative point of view or food for thought.



Hix


----------



## Linus (Jun 2, 2006)

Mr_goretex said:


> Are you dislexic?



 thats ironic.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 2, 2006)

Linus said:


> Mr_goretex said:
> 
> 
> > Are you dislexic?
> ...



Hysterical :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Glad I'm not the only one who thought so!



Hix


----------



## ad (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep, some people overstate their experience dramatically, They always have a big confident answer followed by a wishy-washy exemption from blame if it turns out to be wrong info they supply.
I love the ones who give breeding advice when they have no experience with it at all,
Months of experience can turn into decades in some peoples minds. :roll:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 2, 2006)

OK guys, I know that I am high on the attack list here but I will make a couple of comments. Slatey has already posted that he likes the “chit chat” nature of this site. It is what makes APS what it is. If you simply want a technical herp site there are others that fit perfectly. Most of the experienced people here are also members of the other site so you will still be talking to the same people but wont have to put up with any of my posts. This is a free world. No one has to come here. If our posts are making this place so bad why do we constantly have 40 plus members online?

And whilst you may hate my posts others find them useful. Many newbies are actually turned off asking questions because they get berated in their answers so they just PM people like me instead. I get a lot more complimentary and thankful PM’s than I get posts like this asking me to shut up.

So I am sorry to you all but I will continue to post on this site as I have done for the past whatever. If you don’t like it.. well… you know. And if the 5% of people that post 95% of the posts stop then we won’t have much to read on here.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 2, 2006)

It might be that some poeple can only come on at certian times of the day due to work or other commitments, some people might only be on in the early mornings because they are in a different time zone to you.


----------



## Linus (Jun 2, 2006)

Hix said:


> Linus said:
> 
> 
> > Mr_goretex said:
> ...



Yeh I thought you would have been all over that one Hix.  


I think Soulweaver summed it up. You learn who to look out for in terms of who posts valuable comments and who posts rubbish. You see a lot of people who join and post 20 times a day in 3 weeks and then they disappear...

while others like serpentongue, pilbara, browns, ad, hix, sdaji, bigguy etc will often have something interesting to say though their posts may be few and far between.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 2, 2006)

lets see,
Mr bredli, the smart guy, always got someone to rub up the wrong way,
Pete Johnson, always ready for a party,
Boa, if its about hybrids or morphs he's on it,
Rennie, the guy at the end of the bar, friendly advice whether you want it or not
Rockman, mmm look at that, lets throw something at it.
Yayo(sadly gone) the black knight out of "The Holy Grail"

just a start and not meant to be offensive. anyone want to add to it?


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 2, 2006)

hmm i wonder what my post per day count is


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 2, 2006)

YEEEE HAAAA 6.09 posts a day


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 2, 2006)

[[/quote]
Can you imagine 1000+ members all decided to post 'nice pic' or 'nice snake', pity the person who actually had a relevent question amongst all that.[/quote]
That's the whole reason why people post pic's of there new reptiles is to get opinions on what others think of the Reptile.

What are you supposed to say when someone post's there new reptile because there excited about the new addition "sorry mate that is the most inbred and poorly coloured little piece of [email protected]#t you have there and never post that again" ??????


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 2, 2006)

lol yeah you tell the truth... thats the beauty of the internet there are two halves Bullshit and Lies...

Cant we have a chat in between... jesus why do people complain cant everyone just live and let live?? this forum is full of old stuck up ****s that think just because they post "important information" means they can tell the posters of crap to shut up... no i dont think so, aslong as im a member here im going to BE a member and not an offsider popping it to give my two cents every now and then


----------



## _popp_ (Jun 2, 2006)

> lets see,
> Mr bredli, the smart guy, always got someone to rub up the wrong way,
> Pete Johnson, always ready for a party,
> Boa, if its about hybrids or morphs he's on it,
> ...




I thought it was in the rules no personal attacks.
Oh thats right cause you put in this bit(just a start and not meant to be offensive) its all good.So we can now say what we like aslong as we add just a start and not meant to be offensive.
Your supposed to be a moderator of this site yet you appear to be as big of a stirrer as the people you deem trouble makers.


cheers popp


----------



## Retic (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't think that's fair at all, he is MUCH more of a stirrer than the trouble makers  



_popp_ said:


> Your supposed to be a moderator of this site yet you appear to be as big of a stirrer as the people you deem trouble makers.
> 
> 
> cheers popp


----------



## peterescue (Jun 2, 2006)

Gee, Popp, you really have it in for me dont you. Why is that, because Im a mate of Shanes, because I dared mention Instar, because your doing it hard and I make a good target, Because Greg got banned for advertising your shop. Because I dont come to your shop? What is it? Cant be because of what I write because when I wasnt a mod you thought I was and then you wrote about me in glowingf terms. I haven't changed. 
If you cant see the humour in it im not going to cry about it. Why so sour. Of course Im a stirrer, whats new?


----------



## Magpie (Jun 2, 2006)

Ever been on a forum where people don't chit chat?
They die.
If people keep it strictly on topic, no one posts anything.
someone asks a question, only the people with 7 years experience with those animals who have experienced that problem are allowed to answer. Those one or two people who are "qualified" to answer don't log on every day as there is lucky to be 2 new posts a week. So people stop logging on the read as there is never any new posts. Chain reaction - no one logs on to read as there is no new posts, no one posts as they are never logged on.
And then the newbies join, see that the last post was 3 days ago and was telling someone off for going off topic, so they are too scared to post.
If you want pure herp stuff, no chat, you need to use one of the email based site like australianherps. Most days I'm lucky to get one email from that list.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hear Hear


----------



## _popp_ (Jun 2, 2006)

Gee peter where did all that come from.The main issue is the breaking of rules,members get banned for doing so yet mods appear to get away with it.In regards to the time i moderated your posts i took it as a personal attack on another member &amp; as i was a moderator i tried to fix it.What has greg or dan or anyone else for that matter got to do with what i think?Cause your a mate with shane what the hell does that have to do with anything.Your trying to make this into much more than it really is,i feel breaking the rules is breaking the rules regardless of who you are plain &amp; simple.
You bringing up all these other people is just your bitter way of starting another crap fight.
To clear one thing up greg was not banned for posting about the shop he was banned for putting up stevo the butchers addy in his signature.
I dont have it in for you &amp; never have,i just don't like the way moderators bait people &amp; then when they arc up there banned.


cheers popp


----------



## peterescue (Jun 2, 2006)

No Popp, Im just trying to work out what has got you hot under the collar. It came from your previous tirade and was fuelled by the one before that. I havent banned anyone. Your really not making to much sense to me.

ps, Im also dealing with this in open foum which is sheer lunacy but to do otherwise would leave me open to all sorts of accusations.

pss. if you opened Mondays I would come to the shop.


----------



## _popp_ (Jun 2, 2006)

To put it in ever simpler terms,you bait people they get upset they react they get banned.Its not just you peter theres a few moderators that do it.Im not hot under the collar at all im just sick of double standards.


Cheers popp


----------



## instarnett (Jun 2, 2006)

NOT IMPRESSED! what happened to a members privacy around here?


> The information collected here is only used to confirm your identify. No personal information is passed to any third party ...etc



I dont appreciate my hubby being crapped on, he is no longer a member, he is not here to defend himself. there is no reason to mention him at all. you peter invade our privacy by posting our surname in a public forum without the slightest consideration we may not wish it known. 
I have made a complaint !


----------



## Mr_goretex (Jun 2, 2006)

I reckon this thread is just as bad as the ones you are whinging about "rockman".
Stop being so serious and pull the plugs out your butts.
If everyone was to come on to a public forum and post uniform boring crap then nobody would want to come here would they now?
Also its nice to be able to get a mix of things like herps, jokes, current events so rockman if you have a problem with it (Which you seem to) then maybe YOU should find another forum as most people here enjoy it!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 2, 2006)

Tsidasa ,pretty lil thing like you can post anytime she wants :wink:


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 2, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> Tsidasa ,pretty lil thing like you can post anytime she wants :wink:



LOL....he's in lurve !! :wink: mind you she's got mezmorizing eyes !! :wink:


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 2, 2006)

peterescue said:


> Mr bredli, the smart guy, always got someone to rub up the wrong way



Hi Peter, i object to this comment. I'd much prefer "MrBredli, the _intelligent _guy, always got _some hot babes_ to rub up the _right_ way" :lol:


----------



## peterescue (Jun 2, 2006)

I dint want to take up to much room Mr B and it was meant to be a parody so no point in putting the obvious.
Besides that, someone might acccuse me of calling you a womaniser.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 2, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> peterescue said:
> 
> 
> > Mr bredli, the smart guy, always got someone to rub up the wrong way
> ...



:shock: owwww you womaniser you !! :wink: :lol:

(its just envy really , like ive said before, when your my age you'll discover the only way to get a woman is to stalk her and hope she eventually gives in :wink: !)


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 2, 2006)

I think you're making too much out of it, I see this place as somewhere I can get together with other people who also enjoy Snakes and Lizards and I can talk with them, to hell with post counts, if i see something i would like to comment on, I am going to do so, whether someone gets tired of seeing my name or not.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 2, 2006)

instarnett said:


> NOT IMPRESSED! what happened to a members privacy around here?
> 
> 
> > The information collected here is only used to confirm your identify. No personal information is passed to any third party ...etc
> ...



I take offence that you claim I have "crapped on( your husband)" Your spurious claim is slanderous.


.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 2, 2006)

> ssssnakeman wrote: ?Tsidasa ,pretty lil thing like you can post anytime she wants
> 
> 
> LOL....he's in lurve !! mind you she's got mezmorizing eyes !!



I'm afraid, very very afraid =p


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 2, 2006)

You've been openly offensive, called peoples integrity into question, been rude, repititious without being constructive

Ive seen some posts on here tonight with all of those in !! will anything be done though ?? 

Tsidasa !? afraid of ? compliments :? ?


----------



## Retic (Jun 2, 2006)

You're going to have to narrow it down a bit more MM. :lol: 



Moreliaman said:


> You've been openly offensive, called peoples integrity into question, been rude, repititious without being constructive
> 
> Ive seen some posts on here tonight with all of those in !! will anything be done though ??
> 
> /quote]


----------



## instarnett (Jun 2, 2006)

The 'crapped on' comment wasnt directed at you directly but the rest was. You had no right to plaster our surname on a public website. I want you to answer to it.
I have no idea what to make of your queer private message that 'wasnt received' and Im not intrested either. I want to know why my hubby is being involved in your sh#tfights and mentioned without context in replies to my posts. why cant those responsible leave him the hell alone?



> ps. ***, if send you a pm its exactly that. a private message. not something to share with the rest of the world.



so howcome you just posted that one above you hypocrit?


----------



## Gregory (Jun 2, 2006)

I got banned once for mentioning the site owner's surname in a post.

I did the crime and I did the time.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 2, 2006)

I got "your hubbies" name from the emails he has sent to me and the fact that we have met on several occasions. I apologise if it wasnt common knowledge and will cease from referring to him hence forth. 
My question to you is, what on Earth is your problem? Dont you have anything else on your plate at the moment. What is it, you all sit around at the shop and egg each other on to see who can be banned first. Greg won already.


----------



## instarnett (Jun 2, 2006)

I remember it Greg, the difference being that his name had been previously posted on several occasions. Until now our surname was not.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 2, 2006)

BTW,
I take it you will be address all the people in this list as well "Instarnet" or is it just me you after?

http://www.google.com.au/custom?dom...:http://www.aussiepythons.com/;FORID:1;&hl=en


----------



## Gregory (Jun 2, 2006)

Ummm, I'm not at the shop today Pete.

I'm always too busy there anyway to worry about plotting against APS.


----------



## Mr_goretex (Jun 2, 2006)

Is it just me or does this thread not make any sence anymore?


----------



## Gregory (Jun 2, 2006)

Anyway the shop is a sponsor of APS now. So you'll get no grief from us. ................Well not right away anyway.


----------



## instarnett (Jun 2, 2006)

My 'problem' peter is that it seems some people here dont think I am allowed to post in my own right and feel the need to consistantly bring up 'wattso' in an endeavour to drag hubby through the dirt a little more. you included. thats the problem. daniel is not a member of this site anymore, he has nothing to do with anything, so why must people, including yourself continue to mention him? you do not mention him for any reason except in tones of sarcasm. I dont care if people dont like him, I just dont want to hear about it, hes not here to defend himself. is that something you can understand 'uncle pete'?
whats the point of your list? big deal everyone knows his first name is Dan? Stop dragging your feet on the issue, you posted our SURNAME, with blatant disregard for privacy and you know it. twist all you like, you dont bamboozel me, my kids do a better job.


----------



## Lucas (Jun 2, 2006)

Just got to work, turned on the comp and wow.......what an interesting read. Aren't people slinging poo. Gone from a discussion on crap posts(I'll get on going in 5 mins) to attacking people. Everyone, go out for a ciggie, have a beer, a nap or whatever it takes then we can all get back to posting crap. 

Watch for my new crap post.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 2, 2006)

> Tsidasa !? afraid of ? compliments ?


 No no compliments are fine, i'm only joking around, i figured it needed a lightening of the mood. Cigarette break sounds good to me Lucas


----------



## peterescue (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, you should be allowed to post in your own right. I make that concession. I crossed the line. I apologise for it. 
Instar has my email address and can contact me there as he has done in the past.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW


69

beach


----------



## Lucas (Jun 2, 2006)

> 69
> 
> beach





that would calm everyone me thinks


----------



## snakeeyes (Jun 2, 2006)

"quote" 

you dont bamboozel me, my kids do a better job.

wonder if she watched big brother when michael got evicted ...lol


----------



## zulu (Jun 2, 2006)

*re POST'S*

Am i supposed to know the name of the little seahorse ,sorry i forgot  Trigger  Fury  Hoppalonghorsey  How ya hangn up there Rockman see what you started :lol:


----------



## Stevo (Jun 2, 2006)

I can see a face in your avatar old dude but need glasses to see it clearly i think


----------



## pugsly (Jun 2, 2006)

Im guessing you are referring to me Splitmore. Whats new, think I care?

If you are so experienced why don't you ever offer advice to newbies who ask questions, I get attacked because I try and offer some advice which I have learnt in my limited experience, why? Because all the 'experienced' herpers dont bother helping anymore.

I know why Bigguy stopped coming on here, because of the people who attack him every time he mentions something, because they know it all apparently. I have never claimed any advice I give was the perfect solution to anything but at least I try and help where I have been helped before.

I enjoy this site, I couldn't care less if there was a post counter or not. Thats not why Im here, I am here because of a love for herps, photography, and having a light hearted chat with some people I call friends. Not to pretend I know everything and boost my post count. 

Steve


----------



## triptych_angel (Jun 2, 2006)

IMO scrap the post counter it doesnt mean anything, it certainly doesnt tell how experienced a person is. Perhaps a better thing to put on there is number of years herping...it may give people a better idea of the experience of the people of this site. I also think the search feature on this site leaves alot to be desired, it could be alot more user friendly, and it also brings up alot of crap that isnt relevant to the search topic, so it often easier for a person to ask the same question that has already been posted several times than to search the site for the answer.

This is just my opinion 

Cheers
Emz


----------



## Mr_goretex (Jun 2, 2006)

I think there is even a more simple sollution people who don't like it go elsewhere


----------



## Lucas (Jun 2, 2006)

Give that man a new!!!


----------



## triptych_angel (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm not saying i dont like it, just saying that there is room for improvement...as there is with everything.


----------



## Mr_goretex (Jun 2, 2006)

I wasn't talking about you just a few people who think the world is against them.


----------



## Lucas (Jun 2, 2006)

but it is. ITS AGAINT YOU...........and you and you and you


----------



## Lucas (Jun 2, 2006)

no one can laugh at themselves either


----------



## Splitmore (Jun 2, 2006)

> Im guessing you are referring to me Splitmore. Whats new, think I care?


Gee, who's paranoid? Mate like I said to you before I have no idea who you are and no idea why you think I don't like you? 
And no certainly not refering to you, it's the krustys etc with their ' I don't know but someone else might help you' posts. To me that is really iritating, what if every member decided to do that could you imagine what kinda mess this site would be in. I know I usually won't even look at a post with 20 or more replies because alot of them are posts like that and if I do answer a question to try and help someone out it usually gets lost amongst all the trash.
As your well aware Steve I seldom bite my tounge but I assure you I have nothing personal against you and can actually say that this site needs people such as yourself to bring a bit of personality to the place otherwise this site would be very dull.


----------



## ihaveherps (Jun 2, 2006)

> I think there is even a more simple sollution people who don't like it go elsewhere


Mr_Gortex, there is also the flip-side of that coin.... why dont the dribblers find a more appropriate forum seeing as this is a herp site, for herp enthusiests.... if I wanted to see fluff, I would open up my pillow... but I want to look into herp related topics, so I come here.

So all the self-righeous dribblers, who think that trying to keep a forum dedicated to herps, somehow herp related, is effecting their stream of drool, have a think about your arguement ! This site is as much mine as yours (more Slatemans though), but other users are affected by consistant frivolous posters, but are these frivolous posters affected by those whom try to utilise the potential of this site... NO


----------



## pixie (Jun 2, 2006)

> no one can laugh at themselves either


 i laugh at myself daily...


----------



## Gregory (Jun 2, 2006)

Splitmore said:


> with their ' I don't know but someone else might help you' posts. To me that is really iritating, what if every member decided to do that could you imagine what kinda mess this site would be in.





Chris, you've been here long enough to know that's how it's been here since day one. It seems to happen with every influx of new people to the site. People like to make an impression and by posting to every single thread they think they achieve this. We've been through this same argument many, many times in the past. It'll never change. New people will come and go, but like someone said previously, you learn to discern the good stuff from the crap.


Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Lucas (Jun 2, 2006)

> laugh at myself daily...



maybe some can laugh


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 2, 2006)

ihaveherps said:


> > ...
> > So all the self-righeous dribblers, who think that trying to keep a forum dedicated to herps, somehow herp related, is effecting their stream of drool, have a think about your arguement ! This site is as much mine as yours (more Slatemans though), but other users are affected by consistant frivolous posters, but are these frivolous posters affected by those whom try to utilise the potential of this site... NO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Splitmore (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks Greg, your exactly right.
This site has a very friendly feel to it and has some very knowledgeable keepers among it members, would be a shame to see them head to rival sites.


----------



## pugsly (Jun 2, 2006)

Then I apologise Splity, 

Sincerely

Steve


----------



## Lucas (Jun 2, 2006)

Whats wrong with non-herp related posts in chit-chat. Isn't that what its there for?


----------



## Hickson (Jun 2, 2006)

Lucas said:


> Whats wrong with non-herp related posts in chit-chat. Isn't that what its there for?



Yes it is. But that is not what this thread is about.



Hix


----------



## dee4 (Jun 2, 2006)

Has anyone that is complaining about this site donated?? I would hope they have, not that gives them the wright to winge or complain but atleast the site might keep running so that hey can keep critisizing or badgering others because of what they beleive in or what they prefer to do for their reptiles. If more people gave something back instead of using it for their personal attacks people might want to keep coming here.

By the way, Bigguy was on here the other night and by god it was a real treat to see Bob around. The man is a wealth of knowledge and is a treat to deal with.


----------



## Lucas (Jun 2, 2006)

oops. Guess thats what happens when I don't read whats been going and I'm doing work in between. Hehehe


----------



## ihaveherps (Jun 2, 2006)

dee4, to be honest, I havent contributed. Although, I honestly give you my word that, if I thought that my money would go towards keeping a full-blooded online herp society alive, I would. If I thought that my money was spent keeping herpers informed ( and I comend all donators and especially those whom do it through kindness of heart, not for advertising rights... especially the illustrious Slateman, whom donated his time and money for no rewards... Slatey, you are a man among mice! ), but not to entertain the lonely, bored, ignorant, self-righteous masses.

I'm a friend of "Rennie", and honestly, I find his posting absurd, unwarranted and alot of the time superfluous, but the fact of the matter is that he donated to the site, totally from the kindness of his heart, for no gain what-so-ever, and I cannot commend him highly enough. 

On the other hand, (and I already know your answer) would you have donated to the site if you didnt want to advertise? I thank you for supporting the site, but I believe that if you really have the sites interest above your own (thus holier than thou) you would remove all advertisments from the site to prove you pure intentions, otherwise you are just hiding behind a tax deduction in my opinion.

If the mods want to come for me, well be it. 
This post was not written with any angst or vehemency.

Simon


----------



## rockman (Jun 2, 2006)

Simon , i totaly agree more with your post 100% .


> And no certainly not refering to you, it's the krustys etc with their ' I don't know but someone else might help you' posts. To me that is really iritating, what if every member decided to do that could you imagine what kinda mess this site would be in. I know I usually won't even look at a post with 20 or more replies because alot of them are posts like that and if I do answer a question to try and help someone out it usually gets lost amongst all the trash


Splitmore , you could have said it any better .


----------



## dee4 (Jun 2, 2006)

No angst or vehemency taken but if you take the time to look at the donations or the sponsorship they are a completely different thing. I appreciate the oppurtunity to be able advertise, I also appreciate the oppurtunity to experience other peoples experiences. Unlike some, Idon't know it all nor do I claim too.
Although every body is intitled to there own, I for one donated out of the goodnees of my heart aswell as sponsored this site not that gives me any more write than you. 
Ask yourself the question simon, who keeps the site running? Do you honestly think Slateman pays for the lot?

p.s


> I'm a friend of "Rennie", and honestly, I find his posting absurd, unwarranted and alot of the time superfluous, but the fact of the matter is that he donated to the site, totally from the kindness of his heart, for no gain what-so-ever, and I cannot commend him highly enough.



What are you on about????? I thought about congratuling you , but I just don't know what you are saying.


----------



## ihaveherps (Jun 3, 2006)

Dee,

When reading the quote you took from my post, I agree it is a bit ambiguous. The point I was trying to get across was that I respect highly the fact that he donated, but he is still a serial fluff poster. 

Also I would like to take this opportunity to commend you on your "Donations" to the site (and everyone else who donated). I was of the wrong assumption that your name in the donors and (your affiliated business in the) sponsors list, were one donation in the same. My apologies.

Ps. I know Slatey hasnt payed for the lot, but give credit where its due. Just putting the man hours the guy has put in, into dollars, is massive in itself. Never-mind the dollars he has forked out over the years to keep it alive...


----------



## Stevo (Jun 3, 2006)

I think that's a bit harsh on Krusty, yes he does alot of" i like that" posts but he also post pics ask questions and answers questions. He has good input into the site , as well do most of the fluff posters. I also agree they could tame down the fluff a bit.
Stevo


----------

